# Mini Nubian breeding question



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Since I've heard Nigerians tend to be year round breeders (I mean go into heat year round), and Nubians can be, are mini Nubians likely to be year round?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the goat.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

We have higher percentage mini Toggs -- 3/4 nigerian actually-- goat vet said they were likely to follow the nigerian breeding patterns-- 
so maybe depending on the generation of your mini Nubian (ie how many generations is she, what percentage Nigie etc...)....


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Actually we don't have any yet.  We have Nubian does who are this fall being bred to our nigerian buck. Just wondered for future generations.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First generation could go either way.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah 50/50!


----------

